# New Tombstone



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I give you ... the memorial stone of Captain John T. Stoeber.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And aren't you glad you have one more thing off the to-do list now?

Hanging a bit of gauzy material off the arms of the cross is a nice touch.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - that is just huge! I love it - and Roxy's right - the gauze is a very nice finishing touch.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I like it. I would add a bit of moss or seaweed though around the barrel. But I do like it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wicked!!! The carving and texturing are top shelf, and the whole thing just looks authentic. Bravo!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. 



The Archivist said:


> I like it. I would add a bit of moss or seaweed though around the barrel. But I do like it.


I have a few things on order that should arrive by the end of the week, one item is something I was going to use as seaweed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, IMU.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

that is cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome! Love the barrel! love it all!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like it. It will be a nice addition to your props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just noticed something, IMU - you left off the spigot on the keg. Surely mourners should be able to draw a dram of rum to drink in honor of the good Captain when they visit his gravesite


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah ... but it's also a part of the haunt ... the spigot appears for only 3 days too!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is Awesome!Wonderful work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really creative! I like it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That is really cool I love it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Only way it could look better is if the keg were full! Strong work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

So very wonderful!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words. I don't do a lot of tombstones (actually, it's my first one) so I'm still learning how to do these projects. 

I really liked the how-to that Uruk-Hai has on his website for tombstone painting. His tombstones are what inspired me to make this one.


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

Like the detail you put into it.


----------

